
AV1/VVC technical go-through (hint: Many similar features) - anordal
http://streamingmedia.brightcovegallery.com/detail/videos/video-engineering-summit-east-2019/video/6036724771001/ves104.-av1-vvc-update
======
ZeroGravitas
Seems a bit crazy for the mpeg group to be pushing an upcoming royalty free
codec that's better than HEVC and only a little behind their also upcoming but
royalty bearing VVC. Seems a bit of a chaotic strategy, but I guess they're
more of a consortium of interests.

